# No rack 12/29



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

A buddy of nime was m/z hunting this last weekend 12/29 Sat. and he thought he shot a nice doe. Flipped him over and well, oh. The horn bases were still very red must have lost them not so long ago. Seems a little earily 130lbs for the anterless buck, doe he thought.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

We had one of those too. It's too bad because it looked to be a decent buck.


----------



## ABE (Feb 9, 2005)

I found a shed on Thursday from one of the bucks i watched all summer. Never saw him all season though.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

I've been told that this isn't uncommon for deer. In most cases it's either an injury or just an unhealthy deer. At the butcher I work in northern Ohio, we've had just one come in where the horns had already dropped this year. That deer did have a broadhead in the neck lodged against the vertebrate.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

We have seen that the last 2 seasons, but this year was pretty good for horns for us. Good acorn crop I guess.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

It doesn't surprise me. Three years ago, my cousin shot a 5 point during muzzleloading season. When we grabbed him by the rack to drag him out, one of his antlers pulled off. At that time, I thought it was pretty uncommon, but after talking to some folks, I realized many of them had heard the same things.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I found a nice shed last year on December 13th


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Had the same thing happen to me about 5 years ago. I shot him at 125 yards and too my surprise found it was a buck. Too bad because I wouldn't have shot if I would have known...


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

The samething happened to us muzzleloading this year. A buddy of mine kid shot a half rack 6 point. It looked like it was hit in the hind leg gun season. It was skinney and proably had pneumonia. The other half broke of draging it out.


----------



## LongCut (Jul 31, 2007)

The first deer I ever killed was in PA during their "doe" season years back. Had the deer in my scope and was sure it was a mature doe. Dropped her and was very suprised when my "mentor" said that deer has "nuts". Thank god I was right and it had no altlers. This was the second week of December, and the deer showed no signs of injury. May be a regional thing, or stress, or a survival thing for the smart bucks-who knows.


----------

